# 2.6... No shell

## Annom

I just emerged and configured the 2.6.1 kernel (development sources).

It seems to boot fine... But when I open the terminal in gnome I have no shell! (Just a cursor block flashing in the top left corner). What have I missed?

The shell works fine in 2.4.

Appreciate any help.

----------

## gmichels

maybe this?

```
        ewarn "IMPORTANT:"

        ewarn "ptyfs support has now been dropped from devfs and as a"

        ewarn "result you are now required to compile this support into"

        ewarn "the kernel. You can do so by enabling the following options"

        ewarn "    Device Drivers -> Character devices  -> Unix98 PTY Support"

        ewarn "    File systems   -> Pseudo filesystems -> /dev/pts filesystem."
```

----------

## Annom

hey thanks, the problem was that i hadnt enabled the last one.

ewarn "    File systems   -> Pseudo filesystems -> /dev/pts filesystem."

i eneabled that and now it works fine, thanks again.  :Smile: 

----------

## RD1

Hello folks.....new gentoo user and fairly new Linux user also.

Anyway....I have this same problem....no prompt in terminal, but only for users....root gets a prompt and can use terminal.

Do I still need to use the fix posted here or is there another way? If this is the only fix, how would I do this? Do I need to go back to "make menuconfig" and recompile kernel   :Crying or Very sad: 

Thanks for any help,

Rodger

----------

## floam

Of course it's the only "fix". You need ptys. What's wrong with recompiling the kernel? As root just make your wait to your kernel sources, make menuconfig, fix the problem, make bzImage, and copy the bzImage over.

----------

## RD1

Hi..thanks for the response

 *Quote:*   

> What's wrong with recompiling the kernel?

 

Nothing I guess, but you are talking to a first timer here.  :Shocked: 

When I do "make menuconfig", will changes I made during original install still be there or will I need to go through the entire menu again?

I believe I did save a copy of config to /boot as per installation instructions.

Sorry to seem dumb, but I finally got this thing working and I don't want to mess it up.

Thanks again for any help,

Rodger

----------

## floam

When you run make menuconfig, all the stuff you chose before will be chosen for you, since the .config file should still be there.

----------

## RD1

 :Laughing:   THANK YOU!!!

I now have a prompt in terminal.   :Very Happy: 

Wasn't as bad as expected. I thought re-compile would take hours....only took seconds.

Thanks again...

Rodger

----------

